# analog Eingang auf HMI bringen



## Limette (23 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich im richtigen Subforum bin...

folgendes:

ich gebe auf eine Siemens AI Baugrauppe 5 Volt.
In Step7 fange ich das Signal ab. In DEZ habe ich einen schwankende Wert von ungefähr ~13825; in HEX W#16#3700.
Ich würde die 5 Volt gerne auf einem Hmi Panel ausgeben.
ich habe kein Problem die abgefangen werte auf Typ REAL zu bringen.
nur weiß ich nicht wie man ~13825 auf 5 Volt umrechnet. Mit was muss ich multiplizieren oder dividieren ?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

der werte Kollege Vierlagig hat dazu mal einiges zu geschrieben:

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19311


----------



## Limette (23 Januar 2011)

ich danke !

der  Skalierungsfaktor 2.764800e+004 wird es sein. 


> Der Skalierungsfaktor ergibt sich aus der Spezifikation der A/D-Wandlung. Nachzulesen in den Baugruppendaten.


----------



## Waldi1954 (24 Januar 2011)

Hallo 
Ein Beispiel für Wertnormierung
einfach in Simulation oder Steuerung Laden und testen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Limette (24 Januar 2011)

vielen dank. werde ich morgen gleich einmal testen.


----------



## Waldi1954 (24 Januar 2011)

Im FC194 hat sich leider ein Fehler eingeschlichen! Bitte korrigieren
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Netzwerk 4
L #AZ_NK_Stellen // für Kommastelle
SPL Null
SPA Null
SPA x10 // 1 Nachkommastellen
SPA x100 // 2 Nachkommastellen
SPA x // 3 Nachkommastellen
************************************************************
Null: L 1.000000e+000 // hier muss 1.0 statt 0.0 eingetragen werden
************************************************************
SPA Mult
x10: L 1.000000e+001
SPA Mult
x100: L 1.000000e+002
SPA Mult
x: L 1.000000e+003
Mult: T #Multiplikationsfaktor
//----------------------------------------
L #ZW_R
L #Untergrenze
>=R //Normierter_Wert >= Untergrenze 
SPB Weit // dann ok
L #Untergrenze //sonst Normierter_Wert = Untergrenze//und
SPA UeBG
Weit: L #ZW_R
L #Obergrenze
<=R //Normierter_Wert <= Obergrenze 
SPB Ende //dann ok
L #Obergrenze //sonst Normierter_Wert = Obergrenze
SPA UeBG
Ende: L #ZW_R //berechneten Normierten Wert ausgeben
UeBG: T #OutWert_Real
L #Multiplikationsfaktor // für Nachkommastellen
*R 
RND 
T #OutWert_Int
Gruß Waldi


----------

